# Loving Forever Home Available for Female Non-Releasable Pigeons (Edmonton AB, Canada)



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,

It turns out that I recently adopted 3 new male non-releasable pigeons who need wives. I am thus looking for as many as 3 female non-releasable pigeons. All of these boys have some flying ability, so non-releasable females with some flying ability would be ideal – but we are interested in whatever potential wives we might be able to find. My pigeons live in a large, spacious indoor pigeon room in my house that measures over 424 square feet. They are my family and I am fully committed to providing them all with a loving forever home. We have a wonderful pigeon vet here in town who helps us with all health issues. I would be happy to pay for any and all costs involved in getting the girls here, including driving to your location to pick them up.

Many thanks,
Howard


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Howard, you are a wonderful person. Hope you find three great girl birds soon.


----------



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

Bless you forever!


----------

